# W: Space Wolves Terminator, nids & other stuff make a Lone Wolf



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

I'm looking for some bits to convert up a Lone Wolf due to a tournament I'm attending in June & going to add a Lone Wolf in for the 60pts. 

Be terminators armour & Chainfist thinking about it.

So bits I am looking for (need to be these exsact bits)

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/space_wolves_wolf_guard_terminator_body_1_large.JPG

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/space_wolves_wolf_guard_terminator_legs_2_large.JPG

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/space_wolves_wolf_guard_terminator_shoulder_pads_6_large.JPG

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/space_wolves_wolf_guard_terminator_storm_bolter_4_large.JPG

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/tyranid_hormagaunt_head_3_large.jpg

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/empire_flagellants_accessory_2_large.jpg

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/marauder_horsemen_icon_large.jpg

Also any purity seals from the Tactical/Assault Marine range & Death Company range (death company once are cool & I tend to have all SW with them).

Also some of the current Vampire Count Skeleiton, I am looking for the skull has the mouth open & the other one that like this but part of the skull bash in.

Also finial any of the spike trophie pole from the Dark Eldar Raider. I am looking for the skull of a Xeno as seen on the Wyches trophie rack.
http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/images/dark_eldar_wyches_hekatrix_accessory_large.jpg

Trade, just ask. I am about to clear out my bit box for a wargaming show in two week time. So going to sell a lot of left over bits I no longer need & to basicly clean up. Also allow me time to find bits I really need & better store all my bits.

On that note can only do Trade only. Ether post here or PM me. If my PMM box is full then please post on this topic & I'll clear some PM out or send a e-mail.

Thanks

IP


----------

